# Inés' 1000 posts!!!



## alc112

Felicidades Inés!!
Hace poco empecé a discutir con vos en los hilo de Anita. Pobrecita, la estamos volviendo loca.
Espero que hagas mil posts más
Saludos


----------



## Whodunit

*¡¡¡Felicidades por tus 1000 "posts", Inés!!!​*


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones Inés (Rayines)!


----------



## Philippa

*¡¡Felicitaciones 
para vos, Inés!!!! * ​
*Muchísimas gracias por toda tu ayuda simpatísima y practísima en el foro de Gramática. * 

Pensaba que alcanzaría a los mil posts antes de ti, pero te me has adelantado   (bueno, fíjate, siempre tengo preguntas de gramática para ti   ... estoy intentando adaptar la frase 'they beat us to it, se nos adelantaron' de aquí pero lo de 'te me' suena mal  Y de paso ¿qué tal los tildes en simpatísima y practísima arriba? No deberían escribirse simpátisima y práctisima ¿verdad? ¿O quizás simpaticísima y practicísima?  )

Mil besitos desde Inglaterra
Philippa


----------



## alc112

Déjame corregirte, Philippa
es Simpati*quí*sima y practi*quí*sima


----------



## $orceress

congratulations ines! hatts off!!


----------



## Artrella

*    Genia Ine!!!  Superdivertida y super-buena onda siempre!!!    *​


----------



## ILT

Rayines:

Congratulations for you first 1000 posts


----------



## garryknight

*¡Felicitaciones, Inés!*​


----------



## Mita

Aunque a veces soy como una mosca en la oreja...  ¡Gracias por soportarme!  y...

*¡¡¡FeLiCiTaCiOnEs!!!*

¡Seguí haciendo tan buenos aportes al foro por mucho tiempo más! 
(ya hablo como argentina  )​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Inés: ¡Amiguicita! ¡Gf! Pensaba que ya hubiera alcanzado, ¡Pero claro que no! Creo que es que tienes una presencia que me hace pensar en que ya nos hemos conocido para tanto tiempo. Pues, sobre todo, ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## belén

¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES INÉS!!!!! EACH OF YOUR POSTS IS WORTH READING


----------



## timpeac

Inés, congratulations, and all the very best.


----------



## beatrizg

¡FELICIDADES, INES!


----------



## Phryne

*FELITACIONES INES!!!!!*


... por mil excelentes mensajes!!!!​


----------



## fenixpollo

​







* ¡Felicitaciones, mi Reina! *


* Many Happinesses, Queenie!* 


*Siempre has ofrecido tu ayuda con empatía, inteligencia, tacto y generosidad.*


*¡Gracias!* 
*  * 
​


----------



## Eugin

*Muchas felicidades, Señora!!! 

Gracias por tu tiempo dedicado a este foro y por tus primeros 1.000 llenos de tu sabiduría y ganas de ayudar a los demás!!!! Tus aportes son verdaderas perlitas para el foro! ***
*
Gracias por compartir con nostros todos tus conocimientos!!! 

*


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Inés!


 *Thanks for the first 1000 of what I hope will be thousands more fine contributions to these forums.

Un gran abrazo,
C. 



*​


----------



## elroy

*Gefeliciteerd!*

*Het lijk me echt leuk dat er nog iemand is die wat Nederlands kan!*

*Ik dank je wel voor alles dat je voor ons doet!  Je legt altijd mooilijke dingen erg goed uit - dat vind je toch niet elke daag!* ​


----------



## Rayines

*Hallo:* 
*You all know that I can't avoid speaking. *
*Then, I want to give my thanks in general **for the congratulations, and particularly:*

*1) To the Youngest Genius of the forum:* 
*Alc11 (Alex), elroy (Elías) and Whodonit.* 

*2) To English speaking people from beyond **and from this side of the Ocean !:* 
*VenusEnvy: Active, energic, you don't mind **mistaking yourself; always in the "arena"!* 
*Philippa: What can I say?! I miss your **questions about subjunctive...You seem to **be such nice person!* 
*Garryknight: yes, I should have put you **among the moderators (of course you're **one of them!). But I always remember your **serious and and at the same time subtle sense of humour in all **your interventions. Great mate!* 
*timpeac: nice to meet you in a thread **where I understood half or a quarter of its **meaning, and now here!* 
*Fenixpollo: Never having been called **"Queen" before!  *

*3) A la gran barra (no possible translation) **argentina:* 
*Artrella: teacher! Always top!* 
*María José (la Phryne): So far and so near!* 
*Eugin: a little newer forera, and a very present one.* 
*Alc11 (already mentioned in "young **genius" category, in spite of your jokes **about my "pearls", etc.)* 
*Araceli: Yes, of course, category "mod" **too: always discreet and so capable in her*
*answers.* 

*4) To all the other Spanish speaking brothers and sisters:*
*$orceress: with his/er first interventions in the forum! 
Mita: Don't stop your "flying"!! 
Beatrizg: I don't know you so much, but thanks! 

**5) To mods:* 
*I love translating (hmm...Probably more **than once such a work with us/me!)* 
*Belén: Always present, with her clear and **calm interventions.* 
*Cuchuflete: Original and enthusiastic with some subjects, and appearing when necessary.* 
*(Of course Araceli and Garrry)*
*...............................................................................................................................* 

*I had told you: couldn't avoid speaking. THANKS!  *

*-----------------------------------------------o0o----------------------------------------------------*


----------



## lauranazario

En mi país dicen que _nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena_. 

¡Felicidades Rayines!
LN


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Inés


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Congratulations, Inés!    
Keep up the good work!
EVA.


----------



## Rayines

Gracias, Evita, Lancel0t y Laura!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Rayines said:
			
		

> Gracias, Evita, Lancel0t y Laura!



De nada, Inés.

No te he felicitado antes "de puro despistada".  

Un saludito.

EVA.


----------



## Like an Angel

Tarde pero seguro:​
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Inesita!!!!!!!

Felicidades por los mil y muchas gracias por tus aportes al foro que tan bien le hacen. 

Un beso enorme


----------



## lpkerr

*Mil Felicitaciones Para Ines!*!!


----------



## Rayines

*Gracias (con atraso) Likean!!, e Ipkerr  . And thank you Meili too!*


----------



## meili

Congratulations 1000 posts!


----------

